# Cooking a beef brisket in my masterbuilt smoker.



## mymishi

I am cooking a beef brisket in my masterbuilt electric smoker.  How long do I cook it?  It is a 10.5 lb brisket.   It is for fathers day dinner.  I am also going to put in baby back ribs with about 4 hours left in the cooking process.  Also what temp do I use.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## brokenwing

You wanna cook by temp not time.  Though I would cook it roughly at 225 for about 1.5 hours per pound.  Now brisket is really a tough meat, so you wanna take it to at least 190 for slicing and 200 for pulling.  That should leave you some nice tender meat.  Now do a search on here for burnt ends.  They are wonderful, I always slice the flat of the brisket, and cut the point up into chunks and put them back in the smoker for burnt ends which is like beef candy.  I hope this helps


----------



## s2k9k

Brokenwing is spot on but add a couple of hours just in case it decides to stall for a bit. You can wrap it in foil and put it in a cooler with some towels and it will stay hot for hours in case it gets done early. You can use the search bar at the top to find answers to almost any question you might have.

I see this is your first post so when you get a minute would you stop by "Roll Call" and formally introduce yourself so we can get to know you! Also would you update your profile to include your location, it helps people when they offer advice to know where you are, Thanks!

And keep us posted how that brisket is doing!


----------



## cbpower

Also what temputer and how long do I cook ribs?

Thank you cbpower


----------



## keoni

ok, tell me what did I do wrong?  I have Masterbuilt 30in. electric,  I bought a flat a 4lb. flat from costco.  Cooked it at 225 degrees for roughly 6hrs. until temp hit 160 degrees.  wrapped it in foil and put in a cooler for about 3hrs. When I took it out meat was kinda dry and not as tender as I would like.  Any tips?


----------



## smokin-q

I think you took it out too soon. Last one I did I foiled it at 160* then back into the smoker until tender, around 205*.


----------



## demosthenes9

Keoni said:


> ok, tell me what did I do wrong?  I have Masterbuilt 30in. electric,  I bought a flat a 4lb. flat from costco.  Cooked it at 225 degrees for roughly 6hrs. until temp hit 160 degrees.  wrapped it in foil and put in a cooler for about 3hrs. When I took it out meat was kinda dry and not as tender as I would like.  Any tips?


Pulled it way too early.   The 160 degree mark is where many will wrap a brisket and put it back in the smoker until it reaches  around 190, which is when you start testing for doneness via the poke/probe test.   Stick a probe/skewer/toothpick into the thickest part of the flat and when it goes in and comes back out with little to no resistance, the brisket is ready.

(BTW, it seems logical to think that since the brisket was dry, that it couldn't have been undercooked.  But, that is not the case.  The moisture in a juicy brisket comes from breaking down the connective tissues and collagen between the muscle fibers.  That requires time @ temperature to do.   When that breakdown occurs, your brisket will be tender and juicy.)

Should also take a moment to say that "X mins per pound" doesn't really apply to brisket flats as the cook time is determined by the thickness of the flat, not by it's weight.  An 8lb flat that is 1 1/2inches thick will take roughly the same amount of time as a 5lb flat that is also 1 1/2 inches thick.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Mymishi ,  welcome to the forum , and you too Cbpower . Please drop by Roll Call and get properly introduced to the whole Clan...

Cbpower, you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   , and Mymishi , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry about the complaints , but come on in and have a great time anyway .

Brokenwing has the key . follow him and the Brisket will be good. Mymishi .

Cbpower , look into our search bar above and read those on Ribs , you need to see and understand Ribs being done . A few need to know things  , about Ribs. In short form , you need to cook Ribs to the crack test and/or toothpick test.

Ya'll have a good time here and . . .


----------

